# how much would any of you charge for this



## plow master (Jul 22, 2005)

it is a large condominium complex with a road around it the roads width is tow lanes and it is about .04 miles with parking spaces around it on both side of the road but not pareral parking there is about tow hundred parking spaces and they want a seasonal contract for plowing sanding and salting everything included how much would you charge  ? any aadvice please reply and thank you for your help


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

plow master said:


> it is a large condominium complex with a road around it the roads width is tow lanes and it is about .04 miles with parking spaces around it on both side of the road but not pareral parking there is about tow hundred parking spaces and they want a seasonal contract for plowing sanding and salting everything included how much would you charge  ? any aadvice please reply and thank you for your help


I'm confused, too. That is 4 one hundredths of a mile or 211 ft. Do you mean four miles? Could you also go back through it and insert some punctuation and sentence structure so we're sure what you mean? (I'm assuming also you mean "two" not "tow"). Thanks.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

plow master said:


> any aadvice


Night school.

Leave them a bid for removals while you're there and take the tax break on the tuition.

lol


----------



## plow master (Jul 22, 2005)

Mick said:


> I'm confused, too. That is 4 one hundredths of a mile or 211 ft. Do you mean four miles? Could you also go back through it and insert some punctuation and sentence structure so we're sure what you mean? (I'm assuming also you mean "two" not "tow"). Thanks.


You are right i had sone mistakes ! it is .4 miles that is four thents of a mile !almost half a mile


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you are going to bid an all in price then there are a few things you need to know.
How many snowfalls on average do you get in 1 year?
How many times will you salt in one year?
Are there cars parked in all these parking spaces during the night?
Do you have to come back and clean the spaces once they move their cars?
On large snow falls are you going to put the snow from the road way behind all these cars?
Places like these aren't a straight forward, here is the price. An empty parking lot is easy to price. This is going to take experience and a good knowledge of the snow business.
If you are going to take a stab in the dark at the price then here are your 3 out comes.
1.You hit the price perfect and get the job.
2.You are to high and you don't get the job.
3.You are way to low and you get the job.
I have seen way to many #3's and that is real bad news for you.

There is a spell check button at the bottom.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Other factors to consider could include: Is there room to put snow? Are you going to have to remove any? cet is on the money with average # of snow occurrences, and saltings. There are a wide range of variables. I am in Ohio and we average about five 2"+ snows per season, but we get a lot of dustings which require salt. Talk to a guy in Cleveland, and he might get 50 snows per season. I might suggest talking to a local that has been in the business awhile if you are new to this. If they are like me, I try to help out new guys so they don't drive the prices into the ground. It is nice to bid apples to apples, so educating your competition isn't all bad in that respect. Just don't give away all the trade secrets. I would hate to see someone like yourself starting out put themselves out of business before the end of the first season. Good luck!


----------

